# Suddenly peeing a lot more??



## liarakon (Nov 2, 2014)

My young, neutered, happy boy has recently started drinking and peeing a lot more than usual and I was after some advice?
Nothing at all has changed regarding his environment or diet etc etc, and he is still very perky and happy in himself. However I am having to clean them out every few days just to prevent it smelling like a stable whereas before I could comfortably leave the main clean to once a week. I've had to start putting a wadge of newspaper under their litter tray just because last time I removed it it was swimming in watery urine. 

I also think he peed involuntarily before, apparently on my housemate/the sofa. Housemate was more concerned about him than anything  

Does anybody have any suggestions? I'm not sure what to do to help him?

(He has also been quite sneezy of late, but not enough to start worrying about snuffles.)


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Nov 2, 2014)

There may be a couple things wrong with your rabbit. I found this website that walks you step by step to find out what wrong with your rabbit.
http://m.petmd.com/rabbit/conditions/urinary/c_rb_polyuria_polydipsia


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## missyscove (Nov 2, 2014)

Polyuria/polydipsia (peeing and drinking more than normal) can have a number of causes ranging from diabetes which is uncommon in rabbits to, more commonly, kidney problems. I'd suggest you make an appointment with your vet asap to get him checked out. In the meantime, make sure he has access to all the water he needs. Usually PU/PD is caused primarily by peeing too much which leads to them having to drink more so don't withold water.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Nov 2, 2014)

My rabbit is currently having the same issue. Took him to the vet and didn't find anything wrong with the blood work. They diagnosed him with a UTI and treating him with Baytril. It's still pretty much the same. I'm starting to think it's behavioral. He's not neutered. This morning his litter box wasn't even full and he peed on the bottom of his cage.


----------

